# Weyermann Almanac



## Duff (20/11/11)

I had a quick look at this recently at Craftbrewer, plus MHB has posted a receipe for a pilsener in another thread from it.

It looks very informative with great receipes. I'm going to the US in February and am thinking of getting a copy shipped to my hotel. Cost is around $150.

Can anyone buy a copy, or is it only for the professional? The order form asks for company and position titles.


----------



## MHB (20/11/11)

Well I got mine through Cryer Malt, they supply Craft Brewer, myself and most other home brew stockists and Im sure anyone who handles Weyermann products can get you one or you can order through the Weyermann website.
If you dont get any joy flick me an email.


----------



## Duff (20/11/11)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## ged (20/11/11)

I just ordered one via the web, as a private citizen. Paid in advance with electronic transfer, and have been advised that it was posted 2 weeks ago. Should be here any day now.
I bit more expensive than most brewing books on Amazon, but a very complete reference text by the looks of things.

Ged


----------

